# Google- Is There a Link Between IBS, Fibromyalgia, and Celiac Disease? - Monthly Prescribing Reference



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Is There a Link Between IBS, Fibromyalgia, and Celiac Disease?*
*Monthly Prescribing Reference*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) is a "common gastrointestinal functional disease, characterized by chronic abdominal pain or discomfort, along with diarrhea, constipation (or a pattern of alternation between the two), defecation urgency, tenesmus *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

